# Lambert Pharmacal Comp Listerine Bottle



## pacificrimantiques

I've had a Lambert Pharmacal Comp Listerine bottle that I found in an old farm house years ago. 

 It is missing the cap, however it is a "screw type" not cork, so I am guessing it is post 1900's? 

 Can anyone tell me what it might be worth, if anything? 

 Would anyone know how I could get a matching screw cap for it?

 Thanks
 PRA


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Steve,

 Welcome to A-BN. 

 Sorry to say that the Listerines do not have much value to collectors. I was pleased when I found my first couple. Now I throw them back in the hole.

  The older models are cork toppers. It was originally a surgical antiseptic. You will find some additional information @ wiki-Listerine.





From.


----------



## slag pile digger

One of the most common bottles......I have found these almost everywhere I've dug...Not worth anything..unless your last name is Lambert!!! here is a photo of the different sizes.. Michael


----------

